# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی پزشکی

## Parniya

*
*
*                              مهندسی پزشکی                        * 
   *هدف*
 مهندسي  پزشكي عبارت است از كاربرد مهندسي در پزشكي از طريق مطالعه اصول و عملكرد  سيستم هاي زنده و مدلسازي آن، به كار گرفتن اطلاعات و نتايج حاصل در جهت  تشخيص و درمان بيماريها و همچنين جايگزين كردن اسكلت بنديهاي صدمه ديده در  بدن. هدف اين رشته تربيت متخصصاني است كه بتوانند از عهده تجهيز، نگهداري و  طراحي دستگاههاي پزشكي برآيند يعني مهندس الكترونيك مجربي باشند كه با  زمينه هاي پزشكي نيز آشنايي داشته و در نتيجه مي توانند دستگاههاي پزشكي را  طراحي كرده و بسازند يا اينكه مسؤول سفارش دستگاه از خارج كشور باشند. نمونه هايي از طرحهاي تحقيقاتي كه توسط دانشجويان رشته مهندسي پزشكي انجام شده است، به شرح زير است: -  طرح (پروژه) پاي مصنوعي. -  طراحي و ساخت دستگاه فشارسنج. -طراحي و ساخت دستگاه آپتولموسكوپي. - طراحي و ساخت دستگاه تنفس مصنوعي. -  تشخيص بيماري (M.S) از طريق بررسي پتانسيلهاي برانگيخته. -  طراحي و ساخت دستگاه دياترمي. -  تفسير اتوماتيك (ECG) به منظور تشخيص بيماريهاي قلبي، عروقي. -  آشكارسازي (QRS) توسط تكنيكهاي هوشمند. -  بررسي بيماريهاي پاركينسون توسط تفسير دست نوشته. -  طراحي و ساخت هوتر مانيتورينگ. -  طراحي و ساخت سنسور فنواكوستيك. -  تجزيه و تحليل (آناليز) يك نمونه (مدل) رياضي براي جريان خون در دريچه هاي قلب با استفاده از معادلات ناويراستوكس. -  طراحي و ساخت دستگاه قالب گيري دوراني براي تهيه لنزهاي نرم چشم. -  بررسي روشهاي نظري و عملي ساخت وسايل جراحي. -  ساخت دستگاه اندازه گيري بيوچسبندگي لايه هاي نرم بدن.


 *توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه* *توانايي علمي:* دانشجوي  اين رشته لازم است در دروس رياضي و فيزيك قوي باشد زيرا بايد ديد پايه اي  قوي در مهندسي الكترونيك داشته باشد. يعني با كوشش و مطالعه بسيار هم در  دروس اصلي رشته الكترونيك و هم در دروس تخصصي خود توانمند باشد. همچنين  بايد ذهني خلاق همراه با قدرت خلق، آفرينش و ابداع مدلها داشته باشد تا  نمونه هاي متفاوت در زمينه آلات و وسايل پزشكي را بسازد.


 *علاقمندي ها:* دانشجوي  اين رشته بايد محيط كار بيمارستاني را دوست بدارد يعني علاقه مند باشد كه  در بيمارستان و يا محيط هاي مرتبط فعاليت كند. داوطلبان اين رشته بايد با  تمايل و رغبت شخصي اين رشته و محيط كار آن را انتخاب نمايند.
 *توانايي هاي فارغ التحصيلان*
 اين  رشته به گونه اي طراحي شده است كه دانش آموختگان (فارغ التحصيلان) آن مي  توانند درزمينه طراحي، بهره برداري، نظارت، مديريت، و نگهداري از سيستمهاي  مربوط به اين رشته وارد شوند. آنها در اين راستا وظايف زير را مي توانند  برعهده گيرند: الف) نصب و راه اندازي دستگاهها، وسايل پزشكي و تجهيزات فني بيمارستانها. ب) تعمير و نگهداري تجهيزات بيمارستاني. ج) مشاوره فني در سفارش و خريد دستگاههاي پزشكي. د) كمك در به كارگيري بهينه از دستگاههاي پزشكي. ه) همكاري در طراحي دستگاههاي پزشكي. و) همكاري در طرحهاي تحقيقاتي پزشكي. ز) مسووليت فني و مهندسي بيمارستان. ح) ساخت وسايل و تجهيزات بيمارستاني.


 *گرايش‌هاي مقطع کارشناسي* اين  رشته در خارج از كشور داراي دو گرايش الف) مهندسي زيست پزشكي ب) مهندسي  پزشكي باليني مي باشد كه مهندسي زيست پزشكي بيشتر در زمينه طراحي و ساخت  ابزار پزشكي و ثبت سيگنالهاي حياتي مي باشد و ارتباط زيادي با مهندسي برق  دارد. مهندسي پزشكي باليني بيشتر به بيمارستانها و مراكز درماني ارتباط  دارد. در ايران در مقطع كارشناسي مهندسي پزشكي باليني ، بيوالكتريك، بيو  متريال و بيو مكانيك تدريس مي شود.


 *وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر* امكان  ادامه تحصيل در دوره كارشناسي ارشد در رشته مهندسي پزشكي در سه گرايش عمده  بيوالكتريك، بيومكانيكي و بيومتريال فراهم است. همچنين اين رشته داراي  دكتراي تخصصي نيز مي باشد. دانشجو براي گذراندن دوره كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي  پزشكي بايد 38 واحد درسي و تحقيقاتي شامل 24 واحد درسهاي تخصصي، 2 واحد  سمينار و 12 واحد پروژه را با موفقيت بگذراند.


 *رشته هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته*
 اين  رشته حدود 80% داراي دروس مهندسي الكترونيك است و لذا با مهندسي برق و  الكترونيك در رابطه اي تنگاتنگ است. البته در اين رشته از واحد هاي پزشكي  قسمتهاي فيزيولوژي و آناتومي هم تدريس مي شود.


 *آينده ی شغلي و بازار كار* 
 در  حال حاضر بازار كار هيچ رشته اي در حد ايده آل نيست و اين شامل حال رشته  مهندسي پزشكي نيز مي شود اما بدون شك وضعيت فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته، نسبت  به رشته هاي مهندسي ديگر، مطلوبتر است. چون ارزش اقتصادي وسايلي كه مهندسين  پزشكي طراحي، تعمير، نگهداري يا خريداري مي كنند، بسيار بالا است. براي  مثال اگر يك كامپيوتر يك يا دو ميليون تومان قيمت دارد، يك دستگاه پزشكي  بطور متوسط دهها ميليون تومان مي ارزد. براي همين مسؤولان بيمارستانها بطور  نسبي براي حفظ و نگهداري آنها اهميت بسياري قائل اند. اين امر باعث شده تا  خيلي از فارغ التحصيلان ما حتي دانشجويان ترم هاي آخر جذب بازار كار شوند  بويژه اگر فارغ التحصيل اين رشته اصراري نداشته باشد كه در تهران كار كند،  مي تواند در شهرستانها جذب بيمارستانها، سازمان تامين اجتماعي و مراكز  متعدد ديگر شود. فارغ  التحصيلان هم چنين مي توانند در مراكز تحقيقاتي از قبيل موسسه استاندارد،  بنياد مستضعفان و جانبازان، مركز تحقيقات وزارت دفاع و ساير مراكز تحقيقاتي  مشغول كار شوند. وزارت  بهداشت، وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي، وزارت صنايع، سازمان تامين اجتماعي،  بيمارستانهاي دولتي و خصوصي و ... از ساير محلهايي هستند كه مهندس پزشكي مي  تواند در آنجا مشغول شود.


 *وضعيت نياز كشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر* با  توجه به توضيحات آورده شده و نوپا بودن اين رشته در كشورمان به نظر مي رسد  تا ساليان متمادي امكان اشتغال براي فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته ميسر باشد  ولي بايد به موارد گفته شده، شرايط خاص جامعه و هماهنگ نبودن بخش مهندسي و  بخش پزشكي را افزود. در نهايت مي توان گفت براي ارتقاي كيفي خدمات پزشكي،  دستگاهها و ... نياز به متخصصان اين رشته روزافزون است. در  حال حاضر مسؤوليت سفارش دستگاههاي پزشكي بر عهده پزشكان است. متخصصاني كه  تنها نحوه استفاده از تجهيزات پزشكي را مي دانند و هيچ اطلاعي از كيفيت فني  دستگاهها ندارند. از سوي ديگر چون در بيمارستانها مسووليت نگهداري و تعمير  تجهيزات پزشكي برعهده مهندس پزشكي نيست، بيمارستانهاي ما به گورستاني از  دستگاههاي پزشكي تبديل شده اند. تجهيزاتي كه به دليل اشكالهاي جزئي استفاده  نمي شوند. يكي از دانشجويان كه براي كارآموزي به بيمارستان رفته بود،  تعريف مي كرد كه يك يونيت (صندلي دندانپزشكي) را با وجود قيمت گران آن، فقط  به خاطر اين كه سرپيچ لامپش خراب بود، كنار گذاشته بودند. البته تعويض يك  قطعه يا تعمير آن وظيفه مهندس پزشكي نيست. اما چون او به كليت دستگاه اشراف  دارد، مي تواند اشكال آن را تشخيص دهد سپس تكنسين قطعه مورد نظر را تعويض  يا تعمير كند. همچنين  يك مهندس پزشكي مي تواند يك دستگاه پزشكي را به درستي راه اندازي كرده و  نحوه استفاده صحيح آن را به پرستاران يا ديگر كاركنان بيمارستان آموزش دهد.  براي مثال بسياري از دستگاههاي پزشكي نياز به يك زمين دارد (نقطه اي كه  پتانسيل آن صفر باشد). براي ساخت اين زمين ما در ابتدا نياز به چاهي داريم  كه عمق آن امكان دارد 2 متر، 10 متر يا 70 متر باشد تا از خطر برق گرفتگي  جلوگيري شود. اما ما مي بينيم كه در بسياري از بيمارستانها، زمين دستگاه را  به شوفاژ وصل مي كنند در حالي كه اين كار نه تنها غيرعلمي است بلكه خطرناك  نيز مي باشد. به همين خاطر در كشورهاي پيشرفته در هر بيمارستاني، يك  دپارتمان مهندسي پزشكي دارد كه در بخش هاي مختلف بيمارستان فعاليت دارند. براي  مثال در اتاق عمل هنگامي كه دكتر ارتوپد مي خواهد پلاتين را در پاي شكسته  قرار دهد، ابتدا مهندس پزشك ميزان گشتاوري كه بايد به پلاتين وارد شود  اندازه گيري مي كند تا از شكسته شدن پلاتين تحت فشارهاي مختلف جلوگيري شود و  سپس پزشك عمل جراحي را انجام مي دهد. يا در كنار اتاق عمل يك كارگاه تراش  وجود دارد و ميله هايي را كه در شكستگي هاي مختلف مورد استفاده قرار مي  گيرند، برحسب شكل و اندازه عضو شكسته شده، مي تراشند تا عضو شكسته پس از  ترميم كوتاه يا بلند نشود حال اين وظيفه يك مهندس پزشكي است كه دستور ساخت  يا تراشيدن ميله ها را بدهد. در  نهايت يك مهندس پزشكي مي تواند در مؤسسات و شركتهاي خصوصي يا دولتي، در  زمينه ساخت تجهيزات پزشكي فعاليت كند. براي مثال فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته  به راحتي مي توانند دستگاه شنوايي سنجي را بسازند. دستگاهي كه به وسيله آن  بايد تمامي كودكاني كه مي خواهند براي سال اول دبستان ثبت نام كنند، مورد  سنجش شنوايي قرار گيرند. اما متاسفانه حتي بعضي از مراكز استانهاي ما چنين  دستگاهي را ندارند.
 اين همه ، بيانگر ضرورت حضور متخصصان مهندسي پزشكي در جامعه است.


 *پيش بيني وضعيت آينده رشته در ايران* با  توجه به توضيحات گفته شده آينده اين رشته در ايران از چشم انداز روشني  برخوردار است. به شرط هماهنگي بخش پزشكي و بخش مهندسي. ضرورت وجود مهندسان  پزشكي در بيمارستانها، خريد تجهيزات و ... در صرفه جويي اقتصادي هم كاملاً  احساس مي شود. در نهايت مي توان گفت كه زمينه توسعه اين رشته فراهم است و  براي كار بيشتر فضاي مناسبي دارد. *دروس پايه رشته مهندسي پزشكي*

 فيزيولوژي و آزمايشگاه
 آناتومي و آزمايشگاه

 رياضي 1و2
 معادلات ديفرانسيل

 برنامه نويسي كامپيوتر
 فيزيك الكتريسيته و مغناطيس

 فيزيك مكانيك ، موج و ارتعاش
 فيزيك حرارت

 آمار حياتي
 زبان تخصصي

 بيوفيزيك و بيوشيمي
 مقدمه اي بر فيزيك پزشكي



 *دروس اصلي رشته مهندسي پزشكي*

 مدارهاي الكتريكي 1و2
 بهداشت عمومي

 ماشين هاي الكتريكي مستقيم و متناوب
 آزمايشگاه ماشين هاي الكتريكي

 اندازه گيري الكتريكي
 آزمايشگاه مدار و اندازه گيري

 الكترونيك 1و2
 آزمايشگاه الكترونيك 1و2

 مدارهاي منطقي
 آزمايشگاه مدارهاي منطقي

 كارآموزي در عرصه 1و2
 مقدمه اي بر مهندسي پزشكي و زيستي

 حفاظت از تاسيسات و جلوگيري از خطرات ناشي از جريان هاي الكتريكي و سيم كشي

 تجزيه و تحليل سيستم ها
 تجهيزات عمومي و پزشكي بيمارستان ها

 اصول و كليات مديريت خدمات بهداشتي - درماني







نام گرایش / دانشگاه
ظرفیت رشته
تعداد قبولی های کانون 
در کنکور 91
چارک پائین تراز کانونی
منطقه 1
منطقه 2
منطقه 3
چند از ده کنکور 91

مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
30
20
6636
1105
743
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومکانيک دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
25
16
6551
1642
1066
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومتريال دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهران
25
15
6321
1839
1172
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک دانشگاه اصفهان
30
22
5958
2819
2019
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني دانشگاه شاهد - تهران
20
7
5809
3964
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومکانيک دانشگاه اصفهان
30
21
5774
---
2607
642
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک دانشگاه صنعتي همدان
25
7
5624
---
3384
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک--شبانه دانشگاه صنعتي همدان
15
11
5035
---
8858
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - تهران شمال
40
6
4722
23280
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني دانشگاه پيام نور البرز - مرکز كرج
40
10
4694
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني--محل تحصيل خواهران شاهديه  دانشگاه پيام نور يزد - مرکز يزد
30
5
4667
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي سجاد - مشهد
60
25
4610
18349
21871
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي بين المللي امام رضا(ع) - مشهد
60
35
4599
23183
34341
17490
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومکانيک دانشگاه پيام نور قزوين - مرکز قزوين
40
8
4597
---
36400
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومتريال دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - تهران شمال
40
6
4551
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/ مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي راغب اصفهاني - اصفهان
60
18
4540
27284
31688
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي علوم و فناوري سپاهان - اصفهان
60
16
4488
32126
35067
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومکانيک دانشگاه پيام نور تهران - تهران شمال
40
6
4478
28254
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز اصفهان
40
8
4474
---
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومتريال دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز اصفهان
40
6
4436
---
42092
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومتريال مؤسسه غيرانتفاعي مازيار - رويان - نور
60
21
4427
---
45402
20498
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/باليني دانشگاه پيام نور خراسان رضوي - مرکز مشهد
40
8
4359
41594
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيومکانيک دانشگاه پيام نور اصفهان - مرکز اصفهان
30
7
4358
33495
---
---
نمایش


















مهندسي پزشکي/بيوالکتريک--مجازي دانشگاه صنعتي سهند _تبريز
200
53
4167
46946
85681
34024
نمایش




*معرفي رشته مهندسي پزشکي از نگاه دانشجوي دانشگاه اميرکبير*





مهندسي پزشکي رشته ي نوپايي است که دامنه ي مهارت هاي آن به طور روز افزون در حال گسترش است. اين  رشته يکي از تازه ترين رشته هايي است که قدم به عرصه دنياي تکنولوژي جهاني  نهاده و اين رشته بدين منظور شکل يافته تا پزشکان را در تشخيص و درمان  ياري دهد.

مهندسي پزشکي دقت و تنوع در تشخيص را گسترش داده است بطوري که تشخيص بدون دستگاهها امکان پذير نيست تاکنون دستگاهايي از جمله PET,EEG,ECG,MRI,CT-Scan کمک  بسيار بزرگي به پزشکي نموده اند و هم راستاي وسايل تشخيصي وسايل و ملزومات  درماني گسترش يافته تا بيماران را به گونه اي تحت درمان قرار گيرند که مي  توان سمعک، ونتيلاتور ،دياليز، اولتراسوند و کاربردهاي متعدد ليزر را نام  برد.
مهندس  پزشک در گام هاي اوليه بهره برداري ، تعمير ، پشتيباني و نگهداري و تنظيم و  استانداردسازي دستگاه هاي را انجام مي دهد و در مراحل بالاتر توسعه ،  ارتقا و بهبود دستگاههاي پزشکي و يا حتي مي تواند به طراحي و ساخت يک  دستگاه اقدام کند.
اين  رشته در مقطع کارشناسي داري سه گرايش مي باشد:بيوالکتريک، بيو مکانيک و  بيومتريال.من با رتبه ي768 منطقه دو و 2050 کشوري در سال 88 وارد اين رشته  شدم. در حال حاضر اين رشته در دو دانشگاه اميرکبير و صنعتي اصفهان دانشجو  مي­پذيرد که دانشگاه صنعتي امير کبير بعنوان قطب مهندسي پزشکي ايران نيز  انتخاب شده است.


*گرايش‌ بيوالکتريک**:*‌هدف‌  اين‌ رشته‌ تربيت‌ متخصصاني‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند از عهده‌ تجهيز، نگهداري‌ و  طراحي‌ دستگاه‌هاي‌ پزشکي‌ برآيند؛ يعني‌ مهندس‌ الکترونيک‌ مجربي‌ باشند  که‌ با زمينه‌هاي‌ پزشکي‌ نيز آشنايي‌ داشته‌ و ‌بتوانند دستگاه‌هاي‌  پزشکي‌ را طراحي‌ کرده‌ و بسازند يا اينکه‌ مسؤول‌ سفارش‌ دستگاه‌ از خارج‌  از کشور باشند

*گرايش بيومکانيک*
بيومکانيک  به استفاده از مکانيک کلاسيک در زمينه هاي مهندسي پزشکي و بررسي حرکت  تغييرات مواد جريان هاي درون بدن و طرح آنها و انتقال مواد شيميايي در محيط  مي پردازد.
پيشرفت  در اين شاخه به ساخت قلب مصنوعي ، دريچه هاي قلب ، مفاصل مصنوعي درک بهتر  از عمليات و کارکرد قلب ، ريه ، شريان ها ،مويرگ ها ،استخوان ها ،غضروف ها  ،تاندون ها، ديسکهاي بين مهره اي و پيوندهاي سيستم اسکلتي-عضلاني بدن شده  است
.

*گرايش بيومواد*
کاربرد  اين شاخه استفاده از بافت هاي زنده ومواد مصنوعي و کاشت آنها در بدن است  انتخاب مواد صحيح براي کاشت و پيوند در بدن انسان و يکي از حساس ترين و  مشکل ترين عمليات مهندسي پزشکي است.آلياژهاي فلزي،سراميک ها،پليمرها  وکامپوزيت ها از مواد مورد استفاده در کاشت بافت ها مصنوعي هستند,اينگونه  مواد بايد غيرسمي،غيرسرطان زا،و از نظر شيميايي غير فعال و بادوام و داراي  قدرت مکانيکي کافي باشند.

تعداد کل واحد هاي درسي در طول دوره 140 واحد مي باشد که شامل دروس عمومي، پايه، اصلي، تخصصي و اختياري ، به شرح زير مي باشد: 

1)دروس عمومي 20 واحد 
2)دروس پايه 26 واحد 
3)دروس اصلي 47 واحد 
4)دروس تخصصي 47 واحد

*دروس‌ مشترک‌ در گرايش‌هاي مختلف‌*
رياضي‌  عمومي‌، معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، فيزيک‌ عمومي‌، برنامه‌نويسي‌ کامپيوتر،  آمار حياتي‌ و احتمالات‌، محاسبات‌ عددي‌، استاتيک‌ و مقاومت‌ مصالح‌ در  مهندسي‌ پزشکي‌، رياضيات‌ مهندسي‌، مقدمه‌اي‌ بر مهندسي‌ پزشکي‌ زيستي‌،  تجهيزات‌ عمومي‌ بيمارستان‌ها و کيلينيک‌هاي‌ پزشکي‌، مدارهاي‌ الکتريکي‌،  الکترونيک‌، مدارهاي‌ منطقي‌، بهداشت‌ عمومي‌، اصول‌ توانبخشي‌ وسايل‌ و  دستگاه‌ها، اصول‌ و کليات‌ مديريت‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتي‌ ـ درماني‌، اصول‌  سيستم‌هاي‌ راديولوژي‌ و راديوتراپي‌، فيزيولوژي‌، آناتومي‌، فيزيک‌  پزشکي‌، زبان‌ تخصصي‌ مهندسي‌ پزشکي‌، بيوفيزيک‌، کارورزي‌ ، پروژه‌.

*بازار کار:*
در  حال حاضر بازار کار هيچ رشته اي در حد ايده آل نيست و اين شامل حال رشته  مهندسي پزشکي نيز مي شود اما بدون شک وضعيت فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته، نسبت  به رشته هاي مهندسي ديگر، مطلوبتر است. چون ارزش اقتصادي وسايلي که مهندسين  پزشکي طراحي، تعمير، نگهداري يا خريداري مي کنند، بسيار بالا است. براي  مثال اگر يک کامپيوتر يک يا دو ميليون تومان قيمت دارد، يک دستگاه پزشکي  بطور متوسط دهها ميليون تومان مي ارزد. براي همين مسوولان بيمارستانها بطور  نسبي براي حفظ و نگهداري آنها اهميت بسياري قائل اند. اين امر باعث شده تا  خيلي از فارغ التحصيلان ما حتي دانشجويان ترم هاي آخر جذب بازار کار شوند  بويژه اگر فارغ التحصيل اين رشته اصراري نداشته باشد که در تهران کار کند،  مي تواند در شهرستانها جذب بيمارستانها، سازمان تامين اجتماعي و مراکز  متعدد ديگر شود."

فارغ  التحصيلان هم چنين مي توانند در مراکز تحقيقاتي از قبيل موسسه استاندارد،  بنياد مستضعفان و جانبازان، مرکز تحقيقات وزارت دفاع و ساير مراکز تحقيقاتي  مشغول کار شوند.

وزارت  بهداشت، وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي، وزارت صنايع، سازمان تامين اجتماعي،  بيمارستانهاي دولتي و خصوصي و ... از ساير محلهايي هستند که مهندس پزشکي مي  تواند در آنجا مشغول شود.
شيما زينالي- بيومکانيک دانشگاه اميرکبير


کانون + گزینه 2

----------


## MehD

دست گذاشتی رو نقطه ضعف من!  :Yahoo (78):

----------


## پاپا پوریا

بازار کار از زاویه دیگه...!!!

*یک مهندس‌ پزشکی‌ می‌تواند یک‌ دستگاه‌ پزشکی‌ را به‌ درستی‌ راه‌اندازی‌ کرده‌ و نحوه‌ استفاده‌ صحیح‌ آن‌ را به‌ پرستاران‌ یا دیگر کارکنان‌ بیمارستان‌ آموزش‌ دهد یا اینکه‌ در مؤسسات‌ و شرکت‌های‌ خصوصی‌ و دولتی‌، در زمینه‌ ساخت‌ تجهیزات‌ پزشکی‌ فعالیت‌ کند. برای‌ مثال‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک‌ به‌ راحتی‌ می‌توانند دستگاه‌ شنوایی‌ سنجی‌ بسازند و از سوی‌ دیگر چون‌ دستگاه‌های‌ پزشکی‌ به‌ طور متوسط‌ میلیون‌ها تومان‌ می‌ارزد و مسؤولان‌ بیمارستان‌ها به‌ طور نسبی‌ برای‌ حفظ‌ و نگهداری‌ آنها اهمیت‌ بسیاری‌ قائلند، بسیاری‌ از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک‌ و حتی‌ دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ جذب‌ بازار کار می‌شوند. دانش‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ گرایش‌ بیومکانیک‌ نیز هم‌ در زمینه‌ ساخت‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ و هم‌ در مبحث‌ توانبخشی‌ مثل‌ ساخت‌ ویلچر یا تخت‌ بیمارستان‌ مورد نیاز است‌ و بالاخره‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیومتریال‌ یا بیومواد می‌توانند در زمینه‌های‌ مختلف‌ صنایع‌ پزشکی،‌ کارآیی‌ داشته‌ باشند. برای‌ مثال‌ در کارخانه‌های‌ ساخت‌ لوازم‌ یک‌بار مصرف‌ مثل‌ سرنگ‌، سوند، یا دستکش‌های‌ جراحی‌ حضور یک‌ مهندس‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیومواد کاملاً احساس‌ می‌شود. همچنین‌ پلیمرهایی‌ که‌ در بدن‌ انسان‌ استفاده‌ می‌گردد باید استاندارد و گریدمدیکال‌ داشته‌ باشد که‌ این‌ نیز در حیطه‌ وظایف‌ مهندس‌ بیومواد است‌.*

----------


## SòHeil

ولی در کل دقت داشته باشید که دانشگاه خیلی مهمه تو این رشته دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی و اینا و همچنین سهند تبریز بدرد نمیخورن...

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> *سلام خدمت همه دوستان . 
> 
> من لیسانسم رو دو رشته ای همزمان خوندم  و فارغ التحصیل مهندسی پزشکی و مهندسی برق هستم . در زمینه مهندسی پزشکی و برق هر سوالی در مورد آینده شغلی و تحصیلی چه در داخل چه در خارج کشور داشتید میتونم راهنماییتون کنم .البته اینو هم بگم که سرپرست برترین و پر افتخارترین تیم اختراعات پزشکی ایران هم هستم اگه علاقه مند به فعالیت و کسب اطلاعات در این زمینه هم هستید میتونید با ایمیلم در ارتباط باشید . amir_tb_me@yahoo.com
> *


مطمئنا تنها اصلاعاتی که کسی میخواد درباره بازار کار و استخدامشه دوست خودم همین امسال کلی دنبالش بود چیز درست حسابی درباره ش پیدا نکرد رفت مکانیک

----------

